# When I click on a thread it brings me to the most recent post?



## 777 (Aug 23, 2021)

I want it to bring me to post #1 for some reason it always sends me to the bottom of a page or some recent post. Even if Ive never been in the thread before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2021)

Click on the little "1" for first page.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 27, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Click on the little "1" for first page.


What you can also do is click the datestamp beneath the thread title, that will also always bring you to the first post in the thread.


----------

